# California Comps - 2010



## fat daddys franks (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm looking to get into my first few Comps this year and was looking for information on other comps besides KCBS (I've got the list for the 5 this year). 

Wondering if any of you could help by providing links to websites, etc.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## ddave (Jan 17, 2010)

Try this link.

http://www.cbbqa.org/wiki/index.php?...Events_in_2010

Dave


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Jan 18, 2010)

Frank----we just had a small gathering in Yuba City yesterday as the "League of Extraordinary BBQ Pitmasters" cooked for a fund raiser. In February we are having a competition paractice at the fairgrounds in Placerville. 

Yesterday we cooked with Tim Mar of Marysville, Bill Bain from Roseville, Andy Henderson from Sacramento, John Chips from Chico,Scott Gomes from Penn Valley,Tom and Leonard Sanders from Oroville, Mark from Sacramento, and Mark from Sacramento----we had an awesome time---we would love to meet you.

The event at Placerville in February is growing fast---about 20 teams so far and many rookie teams. Call Scott at 530-559-5274 for information.
I am looking forward to meeting you.

Leonard from Chuck Wagon BBQ Co


----------



## fat daddys franks (Jan 19, 2010)

Leonard - Yeah one of my buddies said he saw all the smoke off of Garden Hwy and was wondering why I wasn't there! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Didn't know there were so many BBQ Guys in the area! 

Saw some information about the Placerville event but scheduling prevents me from makin it... It would have been perfect for my first time trying to compete. Sounds like a good environment to learn the ropes and ask questions.

Keep me updated on the goings on in the area. Does the "LEBP" have a website?

Looking forward to meeting you guys in the near future!


----------

